# Aloris BXA Disassembly



## Bamban (Dec 6, 2018)

Months ago I was gifted an Aloris BXA, the sliding gibs were pretty worn out that to lock a holder, the handle is close to 6 o'clock position. Aloris wanted 125 for the gibs and another 125 to install them. I got the gibs, and decided to do the installation myself. In retrospect, maybe I should have paid them, it took me quite a bit of time to file fit those gibs to sit in place for the cylinder screw to engage, and file fitted them some more for a brand new Aloris  BXA tool holder to slide down the wedge. A surface grinder would have saved me lots of time.

Initially I was thinking about cross drilling a 5/8 bolt and press a pin trough it for special tool to go in from the top to disassemble the tool post. Rummaging through my bucket of nuts and washer for another project, I came across some washers for 1/2 inch bolts. I jammed a couple of them between 2 nuts and that contraption worked real well unscrewing the cylinder nut.

One thing I noticed the inside of the tool post was packed well with grease, so when I assembled the unit I gave the internals with a good coating of grease.

With the new gibs, the rebuilt BXA now clocks at about 4 o'clock when locking a holder, and with a well greased up internal, the handle operation is real smooth and solid.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/attempted-disassembly-of-an-aloris-bxa-qctp.66854/

I still haven't gotten mine apart.


----------



## Bamban (Dec 7, 2018)

middle.road said:


> https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/attempted-disassembly-of-an-aloris-bxa-qctp.66854/
> 
> I still haven't gotten mine apart.




One of the washers I used is a grade 8 and quite tough. The 2 washers were almost press fit to the slot, I had to tap them to bottom out. With the tool post clamped down in the 6 1/2 Wilton, with a big enough C clamp over the tool post I torqued the washers hard enough to not pop out,  that I managed to loosen the screw with one whack from a 1 pound non marring hammer on the long bolt handle of the home made wrench.

Impact tends to loosen things up quicker than steady torque. With my initial plan using 5/8 bolt with a cross pin, I intended to use air impact wrench to loosen the barrel nut.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 7, 2018)

Gonna have to rename mine 'The Stubborn Bee...'


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 7, 2018)

I was pawing through my little collection of “shop made” tools just yesterday and could not remember what I had made a goofy looking two pronged tool for.   So happy to read this thread and remember!

Remember to check the clocking of the handle as you reassemble.   It’s easiest to do wrong, a little more awkward to do right.


----------

